

Supreme Court overturns CA's violent video game law; violates First Amdt [pdf] - jakewalker
http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/10pdf/08-1448.pdf

======
jakewalker
Scalia: "Reading Dante is unquestionably more cultured and intellectually
edifying than playing Mortal Kombat. But these cultural and intellectual
differences are not constitutional ones."

